# Mini and TiVo Desktop



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

Can the Mini view shows from TiVo Desktop?

If not, that seems like a big limitation for those of us that use TiVo Desktop to store older recordings, DVDs, and downloaded videos. All TiVo would have to do is set it to be able to MRS as well as MRV.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Currently, viewing directly from Tivo Desktop to Mini would not work since Desktop is way too old and doesn't support the streaming protocol. You might be able to go into the My Shows list of the Premiere 4 from the Mini, access Tivo Desktop from there, initiate an MRV to that Tivo, and then choose to watch that show on the Mini via MRS. Maybe.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone here posted a work around where you can use a program called VidMgr. Basically it's an HME app that can be accessed from the Mini and used to push a video to the host TiVo. Once it starts transferring you can then stream it to the Mini.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

See Streambaby and Mini thread. VidMgr is similar concept but also requires pyTivo so it may be simpler just to use Streambaby. On the other hand Streambaby isn't getting any updates so likely pyTivo will handle more types of videos for pushes so is a better choice if you want to get your hands dirty trying to install pyTivo and VidMgr.

I'm still hoping for the day when someone can crack MRS which would open the door to much better 3rd party solutions including streaming directly to a Mini.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Someone here posted a work around where you can use a program called VidMgr. Basically it's an HME app that can be accessed from the Mini and used to push a video to the host TiVo. Once it starts transferring you can then stream it to the Mini.


If you don't already have vidmgr installed and don't want to install another app, you can always use a browser on whatever platform is handy to push the recording using pyTivo.


----------

